
'To hell and back': my three weeks suffering from coronavirus - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/29/to-hell-and-back-my-three-weeks-suffering-from-coronavirus
======
Mo3
.. that sounds almost like a regular seasonal flu infection.

~~~
ksaj
It makes sense, given that the news continually mentions that the virus is,
for the most part, milder than the regular flues we know and love, but spreads
faster and easier, and kills more of its victims.

For the ones it doesn't kill, it's a milder flu and nothing more.

Incidentally, when H1N1 went around, both I and my partner caught it. It was
seriously miserable and by far the most sick I ever felt in my life. But even
then, the risk of mortality was substantially lower. The experience leaves a
lasting impression regardless.

